# Admission Essays! Halp



## McJibbles (Jul 12, 2015)

Can anyone tell me, can I find people to proofread my college application stuff on this site? The information in it wouldn't be dreadfully boring because my life resembles something of a daytime tv soap opera, only with 154% more brain cells. I can't offer much, except a vicarious life through a young scholar preparing for big colleges. Haven't written anything yet but people with some experience would be appreciated.


----------



## McJibbles (Jul 17, 2015)

Please, don't overwhelm me!

layful:


----------

